# Transfer AGR points to air miles



## David Newton (Oct 22, 2022)

I have accumulated about 60,000 points on AGR. Covid and Amtrak's disintegration are precluding any train trips for me. 

How do I convert to some usable air discounts?

Thanks


----------

